# Corid Math



## casportpony

The Corid website says this:
"CORID Powder: 1 ounce = 3 1⁄2 tablespoons; 1 ounce = 28.35 grams"
and this:
"There are 200 mg of amprolium in every 1 gram of CORID 20% Soluble Powder"

My notes
3.5 tablespoons = 5670mg (28.35g x 200mg)
3.5 tablespoons = 10.5 teaspoons
5670mg / 10.5 tsp = 540mg per teaspoon.
28.35 grams per 3 tablespoons = 2.7 grams per teaspoon

One 10 ounce package will make 62.5 gallons at the .024% level
283.495231 grams /62.5 gallons = 4.536 grams per gallon.
4.536 gram x 200mg = 907.2mg per gallon

So do we trust the mfg of Corid when they say that 1 teaspoon weighs 2.7 grams? If so, the powder doses are:
0.024 % = 1.68 teaspoons.
0.012 % = 0.84 teaspoons.
0.006% = 0.42 teaspoons

1 teaspoon of 20% powder = 5.625ml of 9.6% liquid - Both have 540mg of amprolium

Directions for mixing the liquid:
"0.024% - Add one pint (16 fluid ounces) of 9.6% Solution AMPROL to about five gallons of water in a 50-gallon medication barrel. Stir, then add water to the 50 gallon mark. Stir thoroughly"

16 ounces = 473.176 / 50 = 9.46352ml per gallon.

9.46352 ml x 96mg per ml = 908.49792mg per gallon
9.5 ml x 96mg per ml = 912mg per gallon
10 ml (two teaspoons) x 96mg per ml = 960mg per gallon

One gallon medicated at the 0.024% level has 908 mg medication
One gallon medicated at the 0.012% level has 454 mg medication
One gallon medicated at the 0.006% level has 227 mg medication

Anyway, back to the powder... If one teaspoon really does way 2.7 grams (540mg), then it's 908 / 540 = 1.68 teaspoons.

To make a liter using the 9.6% liquid:
0.024% = 240mg = 2.5ml
0.012% = 120mg = 1.25ml
0.006% = 60mg = 0.625mll

To make a liter using the 20% powder:
0.024% = 240mg = 0.44 teaspoons
0.012% = 120mg = 0.22 teaspoons
0.006% = 60mg = 0.1 teaspoons


----------



## seminole wind

So what does a non math -just want the dose-final dose. Like how many teaspoons per gallon for treatment?


----------



## nannypattyrn

That hurts my brain!! I'm so glad that people meds come already calculated and in single does!


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> So what does a non math -just want the dose-final dose. Like how many teaspoons per gallon for treatment?


Think of this as my worksheet.  Just needed a place to jot down all the math and tidbits. Will do a proper thread once I have all the data.


----------



## casportpony

nannypattyrn said:


> That hurts my brain!! I'm so glad that people meds come already calculated and in single does!


I guess most available OTC do, but when it some to something like this I sure hope my Doctor can do a little math, lol.


----------



## Alaskan

Doctors mess up on stuff like that all of the time. -shudder-


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes , they (and nurses ) do mess up, unfortunately, frequently in emergency situations. I'm glad we don't even use that one in our place. Our CRNA does the dosing on our pain meds. I would trust him over any of our docs! I was mostly talking about human antibiotics and such.


----------



## casportpony

I was in the hospital for one of my many surgeries, and they messed up on my pain meds in a big way. Luckilly for me it was in the too little direction, not the too much. They were supposed to set my pain pump up for 2mg of something, but set it up for 0.2mg instead.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh yeah... Got to love stupid screw-ups.

(Said ironically)


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> So what does a non math -just want the dose-final dose. Like how many teaspoons per gallon for treatment?


So do we trust the mfg of Corid when they say that 1 teaspoon weighs 2.7 grams? If so, the powder doses are:

0.024 % = 1.68 teaspoons.
0.012 % = 0.84 teaspoons.
0.006% = 0.42 teaspoons

Next step is to weigh my powder. Pretty sure it's gonna weigh 3-3.3 grams per grams per teaspoon, but I might be wrong. If it does weigh 3 or more, the doses will be something like 1.5 tsp, 3/4 tsp and 1/3 tsp.


----------



## Alaskan

That is very disconcerting.


----------



## seminole wind

casportpony said:


> The Corid website says this:
> "CORID Powder: 1 ounce = 3 1⁄2 tablespoons; 1 ounce = 28.35 grams"
> and this:
> "There are 200 mg of amprolium in every 1 gram of CORID 20% Soluble Powder"
> 
> My notes
> 3.5 tablespoons = 5670mg (28.35g x 200mg)
> 3.5 tablespoons = 10.5 teaspoons
> 5670mg / 10.5 tsp = 540mg per teaspoon.
> 28.35 grams per 3 tablespoons = 2.7 grams per teaspoon
> 
> One 10 ounce package will make 62.5 gallons at the .024% level
> 283.495231 grams /62.5 gallons = 4.536 grams per gallon.
> 4.536 gram x 200mg = 907.2mg per gallon
> 
> So do we trust the mfg of Corid when they say that 1 teaspoon weighs 2.7 grams? If so, the powder doses are:
> 0.024 % = 1.68 teaspoons.
> 0.012 % = 0.84 teaspoons.
> 0.006% = 0.42 teaspoons
> 
> 1 teaspoon of 20% powder = 5.625ml of 9.6% liquid - Both have 540mg of amprolium
> 
> Directions for mixing the liquid:
> "0.024% - Add one pint (16 fluid ounces) of 9.6% Solution AMPROL to about five gallons of water in a 50-gallon medication barrel. Stir, then add water to the 50 gallon mark. Stir thoroughly"
> 
> 16 ounces = 473.176 / 50 = 9.46352ml per gallon.
> 
> 9.46352 ml x 96mg per ml = 908.49792mg per gallon
> 9.5 ml x 96mg per ml = 912mg per gallon
> 10 ml (two teaspoons) x 96mg per ml = 960mg per gallon
> 
> One gallon medicated at the 0.024% level has 908 mg medication
> One gallon medicated at the 0.012% level has 454 mg medication
> One gallon medicated at the 0.006% level has 227 mg medication
> 
> Anyway, back to the powder... If one teaspoon really does way 2.7 grams (540mg), then it's 908 / 540 = 1.68 teaspoons.


*THIS really hurts my head !!* All I want is how many teaspoons per gallon. By the time I comprehend all that math, my chicken would be dead    *LOLOLOL*


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> *THIS really hurts my head !!* All I want is how many teaspoons per gallon. By the time I comprehend all that math, my chicken would be dead    *LOLOLOL*


It's really just a place for me to place my notes and thoughts until I finalize them.  But for now, the doses are

0.024% level using 9.6% liquid = 9.46ml per gallon
0.024% level using 20% powder = 1.68 teaspoons per gallon

Of course it doesn't have to be that accurate, so round up or down.


----------



## casportpony

Next I will add info for making liters!


----------



## casportpony

Liters info is done


----------



## seminole wind

I'm afraid to look


----------



## casportpony

seminolewind said:


> I'm afraid to look


To make a liter using the 9.6% liquid:
0.024% = 240mg = 2.5ml
0.012% = 120mg = 1.25ml
0.006% = 60mg = 0.625mll

To make a liter using the 20% powder:
0.024 = 240mg = 0.44 teaspoons
0.012 = 120mg = 0.22 teaspoons
0.006 = 60mg = 0.1 teaspoons


----------

